# Which resort should I choose? Holua Mauna Loa or Kona Coast?  Using Shell Pts.



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am going to book some days on the Big Island with Shell Points, and I wonder which resort is best?  I have stayed at Paniolo Greens before already and want to try something different.  

Which would you choose?


----------



## Bourne (Jan 7, 2012)

Holua Mauna Loa -- though the refurb is a bit "too bright" for my taste...


----------



## Luanne (Jan 7, 2012)

Of the two we've only been to Kona Coast.  I'd go back there in a flash.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 7, 2012)

We ve stated at Mauna Loa many times and got to see a Kona Coast room this year.... They were beautiful but a very large resort and most units far from the water.  We were happy to be at Mauna Loa.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jan 8, 2012)

We have been to Holua Bay Resort/Mauna Loa Village twice.  As it turns out, once for each.  It is a bit strange that it is one property managed by two companies, Shell and Wyndham (I think?).  If you are with Shell, I believe you will be in the Holua Bay part, but the separation is not really distinguishable once on property.  There are two separate business offices however, that you will discover upon check-in.

We like the fact that Keauhou Bay is south of Kailua-Kona, and therefore just beyond much of the congestion that can be found in the airport to Kona strip.  We also liked the fact that all parking is under cover, so you do need to walk on pedestrian/service cart paths to get to the units – but the grounds however are beautiful with many birds, so enjoy the stroll.

Although downtown Kona is only a few minutes up Ali’i Drive, there is a plaza right there with everything you need from grocery stores, a great little Thai and a Mexican restaurant, pharmacy, theater, and so on.  So unless you are absolutely stuck on a Wal-mart or Target, you can almost walk.  The Thai and Mexican places are great for take-out, good food, and relatively budget friendly.  We would not recommend the sports bar there for dinner – only happy hour drinks and appetizers; there are simply too many other places to go to whose focus is the food.  LuLu’s is one of our favorites for the Ono Tacos and Ahi Wraps.

Have a great time!

Joe


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the privacy feeling at Mauna Loa Village, and used to own on the Wyndham side there.  The complex was built as condos, then converted to timeshares, as I understand it, so it feels more "homey."  The Sheraton is just down the block, so nightly manta ray viewing from their terrace is easily done.  As Joe says, the shopping area up the street has most all the needed things you'll likely want without having to travel that far.  And you're south of Kona far enough to get a head start on those trips down to the south end of the island.  I liked that it was a short drive up to the highway to go either north or south.

The Ali'i Drive resorts are close together, and you have to deal with the traffic to get around.  I've never stayed at the Kona Coast Resort, but after seeing its location, I preferred staying at Mauna Loa.  

Dave


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 9, 2012)

Just back from the Shell part of Holua Muan Loa and really liked it. Small scale compared to the big resorts and quite lovely. We found our unit spacious, our lanai large and the decor, although brightly tropical and not the usual taupes we are accustomed to, quite lovely also. 

We had also driven by Kona Coast and were REALLY glad we were not there. Seemed like a lot of units had views of parking lots. No idea what is there or what the units are like, but it looked like a large, suburban apartment complex.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 13, 2012)

*Mauna Loa*

Have stayed at both but ML is better but if you can getHona Hawaiian Resort from Whyndam that is really betterin IMHO>


----------



## kenie (Feb 14, 2012)

We are at KCRII right now and we really like this place.
We are in a 1 bdr unit near the activity center and have a great ocean view.
The grounds are very well kept and externally everything seems well maintained.
Everyone walks through the golf course to the edge of the ocean to watch the sunset. 
It seems to be one of those resorts where people come back year after year and bring their kids...
There is a couple here celebrating their 62nd anniversry this week....

 The unit is nice and spacious, but it is dated.
The stove/oven seems like it's from the 70's but the other appliances are fairly new.
The tub in the master bath is small and quite low so it's not the greatest.
Strangely, I am sleeping better here than at WKORN last week ??

If we decide to buy resale in Hawaii this is one of the options we will consider. 

kenie


----------



## AKE (Feb 14, 2012)

We have stayed at both and prefer the Kona Coast resort as it overlooks a golf course which overlooks the ocean so you get sea breezes all the time.  As well, the units from my recolletion were bigger at Kona Coast.  Both resorts are somewhat isolated in that you need a car to get anywhere.


----------



## perktd (Feb 22, 2012)

*KCRII vs Holua*

My wife and I have stayed a Kona Coast II many times and Holua a couple of times.  I prefer KCRII and my wife much prefers KCRII.  Each resort has their own redeeming qualities.  Most of KCRII has outward facing units with a  direct view of the golf course and some ocean views.  Some of the Holua units face the golf course and many will have at least some golf course view.  Only a few will have a distant ocean view.  The grounds at both are very nice, but seem more private and secluded at Holua because of a central parking garage with only walking paths to the units.  Parking at KCRII is right by each unit for more convenience with a little less atmosphere, although the whole design focus of the units is toward the golf course side away from the parking.  KCRII has 2 reasonably large pools and an onsite restaurant.  Holua has several very small pools scattered around the property.  The Holua pools seem a little more private at first blush until you look around and notice how many units directly overlook each pool.  KCRII has two tennis courts and Holua must have at least 10 or more as it was originally built as a tennis resort.  You should not have any trouble getting a court at either place, but tennis fanatics will find more kindred souls at Holua.  I like the units themselves much better at KCRII.  However, I usually stay in a two bedroom unit and the difference between the resorts is much less for the one bedroom units in my opinion.

As you can see, this question is a little like asking everyone which island is the best.  Many opinions, but no consensus because peoples priorities are different.  The two resorts are only about a mile apart. One fact is Holua requires fewer credits and has been available when I could not get a reservation at KCRII.  You should enjoy your time at either one and I think you will enjoy either more than Paniolo if you spend enough time in the area to get comfortable.  Don


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 23, 2012)

Spent 3 weeks at the mauna loa village this past April. I cannot speak to the Shell units, for we were in the Wyndham ones.
Loved it. A bit dated yes, however we asked and were given a 2bdrm on the second floor, overlooking the golf course. Was everything that we could have asked for. Rooms were clean, and it was a great "home" for us while on the BI.


----------

